
Meteor Explosion a Wake-Up Call for Planetary Defense - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/huge-meteor-explosion-a-wake-up-call-for-planetary-defense/
======
RikNieu
The prospect of a meteor hitting a major metropolitan area is terrifying.

What would be the repercussions if a rock like that hit Moscow? NY? Beijing?
One can only hope that that doesn't happen.

~~~
foxyv
It would be similar to a tsunami or earthquake. Hundreds of thousands lost in
an instant. Only much much less likely. Think Haiti 2010 or India in 2004.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_earthquakes#Deadliest...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_earthquakes#Deadliest_earthquakes)

